# Bad taste in my mouth



## IwantalittleJo (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi, I have had a bad taste in my mouth the last few days, I started taking Gonal f on Monday, could it be from the meds? I went to the dentist to check it wasnt a tooth, which it isn't. If it is from the meds I suppose I cannot do anything about it? From Jo


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Not listed as a side effect of this medicine. Sorry no idea what it could be caused by   Hope it's not too troublesome.


----------

